# Straight line speedway



## dragr87

We are a 1/8 mile drag strip in Westminster Colorado with a hobby shop we run 1/24 cars and 1/32 cars and looking in to some HO drag racing to 

We are located at 7135 newton st Westminster Colorado 80030
open Wednesday nights from 4pm to 9 pm and race on Saturday's open at 11 am and run at 1 pm 

here is a few pics of the track hope to see you guys come out


----------



## dragr87

Here is the pics of the first race and the Halloween race

We had 30 cars come out to bracket race and Jim was the winner over john that went red and gave Jim the win 

Taylor and Jim were in the finals for muscle car ant Taylor put a light on Tims faster car for the win 

and sky and new guy randy were in the finals for funny car were sky came out on top as the winner


----------



## dragr87




----------



## Super Coupe

Thanks for the pictures.Looks like a great field of cars turned out.Keep the pedal to the metal, or in this case,the trigger to the plastic,lol
>Tom<


----------



## dragr87

The November schedule is 

Nov 5 Bracket race and muscle car
Nov 9 test and tune
Nov 18 Bracket race with buy backs and muscle car
Nov 26 The turkey race Bracket race muscle car and a heads up Funny car race 

Test and tune is from 4 to 9 pm
Sat race start at 11am and race at 1pm
Friday race start at 6:30pm and run till were done


----------



## dragr87

Thanks tom


----------



## alpink

nice track and cars. you got a good thing going


----------



## CJ53

I finally made it to the track,, Can't wait for my car to get out of the shop and get it on the track.. 
Randy and Lance both are very great people to be around and talk shop. 
Fairly well stocked parts, and some nice custom built ready to run cars on the shelf.. 
Hoping this grows and more people get involved!.

AL!.. DIA is 20 minutes from me.. load up fly out , I'll pick ya up!!:thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## alpink

CJ, I may just take you up on that. i still have fast cars and plenty of glue! LOL! al


----------



## dragr87

Thanks cj glad to put a face to your name we are trying to get this going and have fun with it we have a good group of guys and gals racing hope we can make this grow


----------



## Rolls

Great pics! Really shows some of the fantastic cars and racing fun you have going on. Thanks for posting!


----------



## dragr87

Nov 5 bracket race, heads up funny car and muscle car open at 11:00 race at 1:00 hope to see everyone come out


----------



## dragr87

Thanks for everyone coming out it was great seeing the shop full of new guys (31 guys and gals), looks like we picked up a few more new racers, as most of them bought parts to build new car and tires to get the old cars going again. Thanks Chris for bringing the HO cars out for us to see them 


bracket 1/4 finals

Sky and Bryan Bryan won a close race 
Kevin and Tim Tim won to Kevin's red light
Bryan and Tim Tim won
Tim and Taylor Taylor won

semis
Bryan and Tim Tim won 
Tim and Taylor Tim won 

finals

Tim ran him self way to go Tim bringing home the money


funny car 10 cars 

john had Bryan driving Tims car john went .001 red to hand the win to Bryan

and muscle car 

Tim cleaned house again 

congrats to Tim and thanks for everyone coming out and supporting the track


----------



## CJ53

*Lil Red wagon*

Here is a short video of Tim Warners' LRW doing a Exhibition run. 
Not real good with videos.. but here is what I did get. 
Enjoy..
CJ


----------



## dragr87

Test and tune this wenseday from 4 to 9 pm


----------



## dragr87

Race this Saturday come out and run some cars.


----------



## al_xv

*December events?*

Any chance you will be running some cars this month? I'm down in Wheat Ridge and could easily make it out there. I only have HO cars, but would love to come see this setup.


----------



## dragr87

We will be running every wednesday from 4:00 pm to 9:30 pm and every Saturday open at 11:00 run at 1:00 come down and race we have some cars for rent and for sale


----------



## dragr87

We will be racing brackets, heads up funny car and heads up muscle car. This Saturday


----------

